# Colugo/flying lemur



## orionmystery (Dec 1, 2011)

I shot these in Langkawi Island, Malaysia. 







Tips on preventing and/or eliminating (Post processing) red eyes appreciated!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Dec 1, 2011)

Malaysia is a nice place.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

EchoingWhisper said:


> Malaysia is a nice place.




Thanks for the comment.


----------

